# Crisis du jour



## Monello

Each day in the media a certain topic is beaten to death about how so and so is harming us, or making us look like nazis in the eyes of the world or some other .

So what's up next?  I'll add a few topics and if you'd like to play along, add your own.


----------



## Kyle

Meteors... And they'll blame the next airburst or ground strike on "Trumps Space Force!"


----------



## limblips

Racial strife since midterms are coming and the dems need to pander some more so they can achieve their imagined blue wave.


----------



## vraiblonde

I chose prison reform because the progs do love their criminals and want the very best for them.

The looming bitch - they're still figuring out how to spin it - is that because "nobody is illegal", foreign invaders shouldn't be detained or jailed.  They got their way with regard to anyone who can kidnap a child and pretend it's theirs doesn't get incarcerated; next up is NO illegal border jumpers should be detained or incarcerated.  What they really want is nobody, no matter how heinous their crime, being imprisoned.

"Orange is the New Black" and "Shawshank Redemption" - also "The Green Mile" - has been setting the cultural stage for everyone in prison being a good guy and wrongfully accused, not to mention abused by the guards and warden.  Look at all the adoration for that puke Jax on SOA - real women freaking find that scumbag attractive and swoon over his revolting ass.  

We're being conditioned to not seeing murderers and other #### bags as bad guys, and to see law enforcement and everyday citizens as not only bad, but deserving of being murdered/raped/tortured by these psychopaths.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> "Orange is the New Black" and "Shawshank Redemption" - also "The Green Mile" - has been setting the cultural stage for everyone in prison being a good guy and wrongfully accused, not to mention abused by the guards and warden.  Look at all the adoration for that puke Jax on SOA - real women freaking find that scumbag attractive and swoon over his revolting ass.


... And of course Murderous Gang Members like MS 13 "Have a spark of divinity" according to the Communist Queen.


----------



## Grumpy

Their money shot is always racism, with the mid-terms coming up, they'll go with that.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> ... And of course Murderous Gang Members like MS 13 "Have a spark of divinity" according to the Communist Queen.



I'm sure some enterprising Hollyweird psycho will make a TV show about MS-13 and they'll all be good guys who are persecuted by "the man".

But you guys are right - "RACIST!!" is their go-to.  They don't realize that they've killed the cause and we're all getting pretty sick of it, and just mock them now.


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> But you guys are right - "RACIST!!" is their go-to.  They don't realize that they've killed the cause and we're all getting pretty sick of it, and just mock them now.



They still get a lot of traction out of this.  Take the Starbucks incident for example.  If those 2 guys either bought something or presented IDs when asked by the police, this is a non event.  But they have to ratchet thing up by forcing the police to arrest them.  No arrest, no (fake) outrage.  The end result is a manager that lost a job.  Stores closed for half a day for racial sensitivity training.  All white people somehow blamed for this.  Public apologies from company spokespeople, throwing employees under the bus.

Even with the current crisis, some claim if the lawbreakers were white, they'd get a pass from white America.


----------



## somdwatch

Unfortunately Gun Control.  The illegal gun used by some thug will bring the topic back in.


----------



## hitchicken

Trump's a genius.

He throws meaningless chum on the water (wife disappears a week, her jacket, says something provocative, his drinking water, his name calling), left progressive dems and media proceed with standard feeding frenzy... and come away looking stupid.  Trump throws more chum and they repeat the process.  You'd think they would soon figure out how stupid they end up looking... but they don't.

As Eddie Valiant said when he moved the white line toward the wall and Lena Hyena turned and smashed into it.  "Toons.  Gets 'em every time".


----------



## vraiblonde

hitchicken said:


> As Eddie Valiant said when he moved the white line toward the wall and Lena Hyena turned and smashed into it.  "Toons.  Gets 'em every time".


----------



## gary_webb

Racial strife all the way! There's just endless ways to spin it, like this;



Politics HuffPost

*Former Trump Campaign Official Says Black Fox News Guest Out Of His 'Cotton-Picking Mind’*


----------



## Kyle

gary_webb said:


> Racial strife all the way! There's just endless ways to spin it, like this;
> 
> 
> 
> Politics HuffPost
> 
> *Former Trump Campaign Official Says Black Fox News Guest Out Of His 'Cotton-Picking Mind’*



I watched this live.

It's a common phrase being manipulated by faux racism.


----------



## NextJen

I think Health Care 'Re-reform' will pop up at some point.  Think about it - the Dems are leaning far to the left and voting for Socialists.  'Free' health care for all!  

After all, evil Trump did away with the individual mandate, and healthcare costs continue to go up....there are people dying because they can't afford healthcare.....we must do something!  Think of the children!

That and racism.


----------



## gary_webb

It's Racial Strife all the way!

Meteors get a honorable mention.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen

Looks like none of us thought about an illegal immigrant caravan/invasion, a mass shooting at a Synagogue, or NEDs being sent to prominent Democrats.

There is still almost a week 'till the mid-terms. Any ideas as to what may happen before then?


----------



## Kyle

Curious, after all the hyper-hysterics during the Bush years and now Trump... Why don't' we have a caravan of hollyweirds all walking to Canada?


----------



## NextJen

I saw that Babs (Streisand) has considered heading that way recently.


----------



## Bird Dog

Voter Fraud.....if the Dems don’t win, they’ll be all be speaking Russian


----------



## gary_webb

NextJen said:


> I saw that Babs (Streisand) has considered heading that way recently.



Justin Trudeau has taken the threat seriously and sent Dudley Do-rite himself to the border to intercept Bab's invasion.


----------



## Monello

Better add red MAGA hats to the list.


----------



## NextJen

Racism is back in the forefront. 
Lather, rinse, repeat....


----------



## SamSpade

NextJen said:


> Racism is back in the forefront.
> Lather, rinse, repeat....


It will always be this way, as long as it has willing allies in the press.

I've been reading a bit of Booker T Washington recently. I find him utterly fascinating but I suspect many today would dismiss him, because he was a Republican, and certainly sounds that way to some people. Here's a bit from one of his writings:

_"There is another class of coloured people who make a business of keeping the troubles, the wrongs, and the hardships of the Negro race before the public. Having learned that they are able to make a living out of their troubles, they have grown into the settled habit of advertising their wrongs–partly because they want sympathy and partly because it pays. Some of these people do not want the Negro to lose his grievances, be-cause they do not want to lose their jobs."_

In the same article he mentions this story which I found as equally applicable - 

"_I remember one young man in particular who graduated from Yale University and afterward took a post-graduate course at Harvard, and who began his career by delivering a series of lectures on “The Mistakes of Booker T. Washington.” It was not long, however, before he found that he could not live continuously on my mistakes. Then he discovered that in all his long schooling he had not fitted himself to perform any kind of useful and productive labour. After he had failed in several other directions he appealed to me, and I tried to find something for him to do. It is pretty hard, however, to help a young man who has started wrong. Once he gets the idea that–because he has crammed his head full with mere book knowledge–the world owes him a living, it is hard for him to change. The last I heard of the young man in question, he was trying to eke out a miserable existence as a book agent while he was looking about for a position somewhere with the Government as a janitor or for some other equally humble occupation."_


----------



## Monello

SamSpade said:


> _"There is another class of coloured people who make a business of keeping the troubles, the wrongs, and the hardships of the Negro race before the public. Having learned that they are able to make a living out of their troubles, they have grown into the settled habit of advertising their wrongs–partly because they want sympathy and partly because it pays. Some of these people do not want the Negro to lose his grievances, be-cause they do not want to lose their jobs."
> orld owes him a living, it is hard for him to change. The last I heard of the young man in question, he was trying to eke out a m_



And here I thought that race baiting was a recent strategy.  So poverty pimps have been around for a long time.


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> And here I thought that race baiting was a recent strategy.  So poverty pimps have been around for a long time.


 
Recent is relative, not sure what you consider recent. I know in high school in the 60s, prior to King being killed, there was a big protest that the cheer leading squad had to be percentage based on the split between black/white at the school. That is the first time I came across set-asides that weren't based on ability..I didn't really dwell on it other than to think it made no sense.


----------



## SamSpade

Grumpy said:


> Recent is relative, not sure what you consider recent.



The Booker T Washington quote is from before the first World War.


----------



## Burnthings

Racism, cause orange man needs to rile up his base and doesn't have anything else going for him.


----------



## vraiblonde

Who'd have predicted that the crisis du jour would ever be convincing the country that Baltimore is a lovely city where everyone lives in peace and harmony?


----------

